# Serving / slicing table



## jeremy5431 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi everyone

I was at my in laws cabin this weekend and I have always loved their butcher block countertops. This got me thinking has anyone ever made a serving table / cutting table out of butcher block that can be folded like a banquet table?


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 30, 2019)

Seems like that would be very heavy and hard to maneuver


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 30, 2019)

I have seen tables and flooring made from end grain blocks set in resin . Not portable , or for food preparation on the table.  Just for looks .


----------



## jeremy5431 (Apr 30, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Seems like that would be very heavy and hard to maneuver



Ha your right. It would be about 90 lbs for a 5’ table. Would be kinda cool for a party but your right very heavy.


----------



## Jonok (Apr 30, 2019)

Menard’s has maple countertops for a pretty reasonable price, that could probably be repurposed with a set of legs from a plastic folding table.


----------

